
Theranos Founder Elizabeth Holmes Seeks Investors for New Company - misotaur
https://science.slashdot.org/story/18/06/09/0024204/theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes-seeks-investors-for-new-company
======
joshmn
23 months ago, she was banned for 2 years from running a lab. Coincidence?
[https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/08/theranos-ceo-
elizabeth-h...](https://www.engadget.com/2016/07/08/theranos-ceo-elizabeth-
holmes-banned-from-owning-a-lab/)

------
nguyenthanhloc
oh my Gosh... she is crazy, her very own (so-called) "Reality Distortion
Field" is even stronger, and more harmful more dangerous than Steve Jobs.

~~~
charlesdm
And how much are you willing to bet she won't find someone willing to fund her
endeavor?

------
arcaster
I thought her plea bargain with the FTC / SEC deemed that she couldn't hold
executive positions in any company within the U.S. for ten years?

~~~
pacificmint
Your almost correct: She is barred from being an officer or director of any _
_public_ _ company for 10 years

------
rdlecler1
Crazy. Anyone know what she’s working on?

~~~
Operyl
An amazing new method to scam investors out of millions?

~~~
QML
blood-testing on a blockchain /s

------
erubin
her?

